# bumper mounted rod holder



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

Looked at a bolt on rod rack. I have a 1999 chevy blazer and not too sure the bumper could take it, any thouhts would be appreciated.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Is it just a 4 rod holder or does it also carry a cooler and what kind of shape *rust* is the bumper in? Pics would also help


----------



## chilehead2 (Jun 20, 2006)

*rod holder*

no its a 4 rod bolt on. im picture posting challenged right now. just a factory 66 blazer. a lot of plastic in the bumpers, may stop by the dealer to check it out.


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

*if you need a hitch*

there's lots of good stuff here
www.etrailer.com


----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

I wouldn't trust my expensive rods and reels in a rack that's bolted into plastic. If you can get into some steel then you'd be much better off. my .02


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*i had a bolt on one too*

I got a 6 rod holder with a flip down part for the cooler. since i dont live near the beach i was not going to bolt it to my truck. So I got the metal receiver that is made for the rack. It bolts right on and has the 2" male receiver. i then bought a hidden hitch for the front, attaches with 4 bolts where my tow hooks were. Now I can simply add and remove my rack as necessary

If you need the receiver part that attaches let me know. I had bought one made of alluminum. the one i have, if i can find it is made of, steel, I think. PM me if interested, i can send pics.

Jeff


----------

